# A stewards eye view



## sighthound (Nov 29, 2008)

A new survey - the largest of its kind undertaken - offers a disturbing insight into the world of greyhound racing and the set task demanded of these athletes: the racing at speed on tight anti-clockwise tracks. Please view:
Greyhound Watch: Greyhound track horror: a steward's eye view


----------

